# advices for a friend



## james101 (Mar 31, 2005)

one of my girl friend is trying to get fit and she said she eats about 5-6snacks a day. each about 200 calories, so she trying to eat about 1000calories max. she works out everyday but she only does cardio. usually about 50mins of intense running. what do u guys recommand. i have to find out on more detail things about what kinda stuff shes eating for those "snacks" but i just wanted to hear from u guys too so i can give her a accurate prescription. any suggestions or advices are welcome


----------



## recess (Mar 31, 2005)

james101 said:
			
		

> one of my girl friend is trying to get fit and she said she eats about 5-6snacks a day. each about 200 calories, so she trying to eat about 1000calories max. she works out everyday but she only does cardio. usually about 50mins of intense running. what do u guys recommand. i have to find out on more detail things about what kinda stuff shes eating for those "snacks" but i just wanted to hear from u guys too so i can give her a accurate prescription. any suggestions or advices are welcome



Probably doing the right thing on amount of meals, but likr you said - eating what? Maybe the cardio is to intense. How about some more specifics.

What is her age?
How much does she need to drop?
Does she need to tone to get the appearance she (or you) want?
How long has she been doing this?
What about the results does she not like?


----------



## james101 (Mar 31, 2005)

"my main goal is to lose weight and be healthier - my mom was recently diagnosed with diabetes, and my grandma also has dibaetes, so the chances of me developing it is very likely. i think ive finally realized that now is time to get with it, cause if i dont now, ill be stuck like my mom fumbling around with lame diets and such.

so like my eating is as follows, with a few variations from time to time:
first breakfast (at about 6am): oatmeal with granola, nonfat milk, some juice, maybe some water. roughly about 200 calories
second breakfast (at about 8-9am): lowfat yogurt which is about 200 calories, or applesauce, whcih is about 100
first snack (at about 11-12): a handful of crackers about 200 calories.
second snack or, well, i guess this would be lunch (at about 2-3) a salad or something. sometimes a quesadilla? either way about 200
and then... depending on how late i ate my lunch ill have dinner (at about 6-7). sometimes, if i didnt eat much for lunch ill have a healthy choice dinner which is usually about 250ish. or, something small. sometimes im not very hungry, but ill give myself some trek mix of dried fruit and nuts. or ill eat an orange or an apple. 

uhm... im pretty muscular for a girl i think? i tend to gain muscle really easily. so.. i dont know. i bulked up alot freshman year and it got too crazy, so im like ehhh about lifting weights again. but.. i told myself that i should start just lifting weights while watching tv at home once in a while. but hahaha i have no idea what to do. so when i have time im goig to look up stuff onilne."

^thats what my friend said. i already have her some advice but i want to hear it more from some reliable source
20yrs old


----------



## Nomad (Mar 31, 2005)

James

Really would need more info (stats, age, height, weight, yrs training, & most importanty goals) you said fit but fit can mean different things for different people.  

Good news is she is spreading her cals over 6 meals...based on 50 minutes intense running every day the total cals may be too low (again depends on stats).  Most important would be getting her to do some anaerobic resistance training (lifting weights) if she is like a lot of females it will be hard getting the "lift more, less cardio" through her head.  Find out what she's eating &  her goals & the people on this board can make more informed recs


----------



## recess (Mar 31, 2005)

james101 said:
			
		

> "my main goal is to lose weight and be healthier - my mom was recently diagnosed with diabetes, and my grandma also has dibaetes, so the chances of me developing it is very likely. i think ive finally realized that now is time to get with it, cause if i dont now, ill be stuck like my mom fumbling around with lame diets and such.
> 
> so like my eating is as follows, with a few variations from time to time:
> first breakfast (at about 6am): oatmeal with granola, nonfat milk, some juice, maybe some water. roughly about 200 calories
> ...



Just my 2 cents

I don't think you diet is too bad. My cut back on enriched grain (crackers and quesidillas) look for the whole grain types.
Try to incorporate some protiens in there. You are getting plenty of carbs but not much protien. Maybe 2 egg whites at breakfast, tuna or chicken on the salad, Maybe some turkey on the whole wheat crackers. Don't cut the carbs out completely, just watch the kind you are eating. Good job on the meal placements - keep it up - try not to skip.

Weights - yes!! do them!! - Get you a routine that you like - low weight - higher reps - very little rest between sets (30 seconds). This will give you a great aerobic workout, keep your heart rate up, tone muscle and burn fat.

Cardio - lower the intensity - Two thing you can do - get a heart rate monitor $50 - don't trust the ones on the equipment - it will tell you how to calculate your MHR. The adjust your cardio to keep your heart rate at around 70% MHR. Do this for at least 30min after exercise or 1st thing in the morning(best). The weight will fall off and the toned body (from the weights) will slowly start to appear.  If you cannot afford a monitor, exercise at a rate where you could hold a decent conversation with someone without gasping for air - this will get you close enough.


----------



## james101 (Mar 31, 2005)

shes 5'6, 21yrs old she wont tell me her weight
she just want to see if what shes doing right now like her diet stuff is good or not and add few more suggestions

"i care nothing about my arms and legs. they can stay the same, and id be fine with it. i have a tummy issue, but its not like a want a stinkn four pack or anything." 

i asked her for her weight but she won't give in -_-


----------



## james101 (Mar 31, 2005)

recess this is not for me but its for my friend and shes a girl. any way here are the questions shes asking me to answer. she said thats all she needs

1. what kind of weight lifting should i do?
2. what else can you suggest for me to do?
3. do you think i am doing okay considering what info i have given you?
5. should i not be doing cardio everyday?
6. how much water should i be drinking?


----------



## stussy (Mar 31, 2005)

james101 said:
			
		

> recess this is not for me but its for my friend and shes a girl. any way here are the questions shes asking me to answer. she said thats all she needs
> 
> 1. what kind of weight lifting should i do?
> 2. what else can you suggest for me to do?
> ...



- If she wants to tone than just light weights will be fine. I would also recommend that ball that you roll around on. It helps strengthen core strength. Cable machines are also good for toning.
- Proper diet, (low carb and sodium intake), try to avoid starchy foods, sufficient sleep. Maybe invest in a personal trainer(can be expensive but well worth it)
- cardio is ok , it is how you do it which makes a difference. To burn fat quicker the best cardio to do is walking. Not running. Feel the burn when you walk. Tighten the muscles while walking. 
- 8-10 cups (8 oz.) In one work out I intake about 6 cups water. Keep fluids replenished.
***If i have made a mistake with these guidelines or misinterpreted anything please feel free to correct me.


----------



## recess (Apr 1, 2005)

james101 said:
			
		

> recess this is not for me but its for my friend and shes a girl. any way here are the questions shes asking me to answer. she said thats all she needs
> 
> 1. what kind of weight lifting should i do?
> 2. what else can you suggest for me to do?
> ...



Sorry about that - read the post incorrectly.
Let's try to answer some of these questions.

1. Depends on where the problem areas are. But, squats or lunge (maybe rotate every week), hamstring curls and calve raises - all great for the legs. 
Higher reps (3 sets of 15), very little rest.
Dumbells - Bench, curls and tri-cep kick backs. Again higher reps (3 sets of 15) not much rest. Like Stussy wrote - the "Ball". Great piece of equipment. She should make it her friend. Strange to use at first - work through it.

2. Eat right - like I wrote earlier and also Stussy wrote. Also like Stussy wrote, personal trainers can be good to get a good foundation. Probably only need one for a short period - if at all. Depends on experience in the gym.

3. Okay, but keep and open mind. Don't listen to everyone. She will get confused and discouraged.

4. Wouldn't do cardio every day. Take some time off from the gym. Go out - have some fun. Cardio - 4 times a week is plenty.

5. Water - lots of it. Keeps the body fresh and clean. 8 glasses a day. Piss alot but that's okay.

There is another board that she (meaning her) might want to checkout. www.genxxl.com There is a mod there who is a girl. She has some before and after pictures posted. She looks great now. She could steer her in the right direction from a female point of view.

Good Luck!


----------

